# plàtan=banana ; violeta= violat?



## Silvi

¿son sinónimos? Gracias.


----------



## Inara

muguet, I guess


----------



## Inara

sorry, I thought you asked for violeta
violat me suena más como "violado", pero espera más respuestas mejor


----------



## Samaruc

Hola,

“Plàtan” y “banana” no son exactamente lo mismo, aunque "plàtan" se usa como sinónimo de "banana".

“Plàtan” es, en principio, un árbol ornamental, bastante común en calles y jardines por aquí que nada tiene que ver con el banano. No obstante, este nombre también se usa en el lenguaje coloquial para referirse a la fruta del banano, la banana, aunque no tengo claro que este uso sea del todo correcto.

“Banana” es, propiamente, la fruta del banano.

Tampoco “violat” es exactamente sinónimo de “violeta”

“Violat” es el color de uno de los extremos del espectro solar.

“Violeta” es el nombre de la flor, también se aplica a la planta. Adicionalmente, también se usa como color.

Por eso, aunque se refieren prácticamente a un mismo color, no se usan indistintamente. Por ejemplo, para hablar de rayos ultravioleta, se dice “raigs ultraviolats” y no “raigs ultravioletes”, mientras que si quieres decir que algo es del color de las violetas dirás que es “violeta” y no “violat”.


----------



## XIKA

Diría que la banana es más pequeña que el plátano. 

En catalán banana es banana (cambia sólo la pronunciación) y plátano es plàtan. 

Violeta también es violeta si te refieres al color. 

saludos


----------



## RIU

XIKA said:


> Diría que la banana es más pequeña que el plátano.
> 
> En catalán banana es banana (cambia sólo la pronunciación) y plátano es plàtan.



Ei XiKa, és al revés, la banana es aquell tou de plàtan que no hi ha qui se l'acabi.


----------



## XIKA

RIU said:


> Ei XiKa, és al revés, la banana es aquell tou de plàtan que no hi ha qui se l'acabi.


 


Riu, potser tens raó. Però aleshores la banana és aquella fruita tan grossa (la que no hi ha qui se l'acabi), normalment verda, que s'importa de països sud-americans? És allò, la banana, o se'n diu d'una altra manera? Perquè de plàtans potser n'hi ha de dos tipus: jo n'he vist de molt petits (més gustosos) i de mitjans... Podria ser?


----------



## RIU

XIKA said:


> Riu, potser tens raó. Però aleshores la banana és aquella fruita tan grossa (la que no hi ha qui se l'acabi), normalment verda, que s'importa de països sud-americans? És allò, la banana, o se'n diu d'una altra manera? Perquè de plàtans potser n'hi ha de dos tipus: jo n'he vist de molt petits (més gustosos) i de mitjans... Podria ser?


 
Tècnicament si, encara que a casa tot passa pel bot gros. A tot li diem platan, i de fet quasi mai he sentit la distinció banana-plàtan. Fa molt temps, quan feien la propaganda del plàtan de Canàries, com a producte espanyol, deien que els plàtans quan més petits millor, i es cert. Els mitjans no se pas on s'haurien de posar.


----------

